# ROTC in Canada?



## nickanick (20 Feb 2010)

Hi, I'm currently a first year undergraduate studying in SFU. I'm planning on majoring psychology and/or Criminology.
I heard that I could join a program to train  to be an officer. The tuition of your education is grant, however after you graduate, you would need to serve in the army for a certain amount of years, is that true?
Also, if I'm graduating with a psychology degree, what position will fit me best?
Thanks !!


----------



## MikeL (20 Feb 2010)

I don't believe we have something quite like the US ROTC program


Here's the CF site that has info on different enrollment plans for school and joining the CF as a Reg Force Officer
http://www.forces.ca/html/subsidizeduniversity_en.aspx

Theres also the Reserve route if you aren't interested in Reg Force
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/joining-enroler/reg_fep-ref_reg-eng.asp

Best thing would be to goto your local CFRC an talk with a Recruiter.


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

The quick and ugly is your looking at ROTP 

- will not cover less that 2 years of university
- must at a recognized CANADIAN University
- Must be a program we recognize for that occupation

I'd say from your brief post that you would be looking at either an "Operational Officer" Infantry, Artillery, Armoured, MARS, AEC, ACSO, Pilot (not open). Or Military Police Officer. 

Check out the website then stop by a Recruiting Centre. Unless SFU is San Francisco University then you'll have to wait until you graduate then apply as a Direct Entry Officer.


----------



## nickanick (20 Feb 2010)

thx guys! 
some how the force.ca isnt working~
but ill try that later!
cheers


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

Try www.forces.ca.


----------



## Pusser (21 Feb 2010)

SFU is likely Simon Fraser University in Vancouver.


----------



## FDO (21 Feb 2010)

Wasn't sure what school it was. I just wanted to make sure if the OP was in the US they understood. The only institution of higher learning I ever went to was the Comical College of Nautical Knowledge in Halifax.


----------

